# do-it-yourself shooting stix



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

this article was posted on savageshooters. details how to make your own set of shooting stix. i tried it, and was impressed with the results. very easy to make, and very effective to use (though i've only used them at the range thus far).

i did as the author recommended, and when to walmart, bought a set of fiberglass tent pole repair kit for $6.50-$7. the rest i had at home - i used gorilla glue instead of epoxy, and it works fine. you'll notice that he cut off the screws he used in the feet to make them sharper, but i've found that they hold well enough into the ground without cutting the heads off. when the stix are collapsed, i use a small bungee chord (3-4"?) that i had laying around to keep them together.

about 1/2 hour of your time. gets you a compact set of stix - and for $7 a set, you can make a number of them, and not worry about leaving them in the woods, or loaning them out and not getting them back.

i've found that they are perfect for sitting shots, and just tall enough for a kneeling shot. for standing shots, nothing beats the stoney point explorer bipod with the extendable legs. but for informal plinking, turkey hunting, or any other sitting shots, these work well.

check them out.

http://www.savageshooters.com/Pages/ShootingStix_HowTo_Page.html


----------



## yippy (Dec 22, 2004)

That is a good one. 

I used a set of old golf clubs. Cut the clubs off and slid castration bands up to the handles. They seem to be more rigid than the tent poles and the rubber handles are nice on the stock.
Got the clubs from a driving range for $1 piece. Castration bands at Tractor Supply Co. for $1.50 for 100 or something. Handy little things, work great to hold my fishing poles together too


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

Thanks for sharing. All the best...
Gil


----------



## chrisu (Dec 7, 2004)

I use an old camera tripod with a rest I bought at Gander Mtn for $3.50. The rest is a V-type, that had a screw inlet as a tripod does, and it fit right on. I got the old tripod at a garage sale for $3 (dickered them down from 5:lol: ). Used it for the first time last deer season, and it is good for sitting, kneeling, and standing shots.


----------

